# Gypsy's Home thread .



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

I went lookingfor my other posts onthe day to daystupidity that so often strikesme down , but unfortunately Icouldnt find it , So from hereon I will be posting Picturesand good old fashoned , foolishness .Lets start with tonights primeexample :

First off I need a coffee to get this started .

My day wentnormally for a change , shouldhave known it was way toogood to be true .

Tonight as I was going downto tend the rabbits,I was fixin to walk outthe door when I noticed theFreezer door was openedslightly , I pulled the dooropen , and sure enough mosteverything was thawing orwas thawed out.

Well Prorities first, Get the Rabbits set for thenight then comeback up anddeal with the mess in the freezer .Rabbits were all goodeeveryone begging atttentionand begging to be noticed, ( sure they knewthe feed bag was walking thruthe door ) . Got every oneset for the night , time to come upand deal with the freezer .

As I walked thru thesoor sputtering and using somelanguage no one hasheard before ,I start taking out and throwingthe overly thawed that couldntbe salvaged , I came upon2 boxes of theFrench breadPizza's and figured wellpartially thawed can be usedfor dinner , alongwith totally thawed Spinich ,ok sounds simpleenough I took all thethawed meats that couldbe cooked up tonight,brought everything in andwas preparing the roasts for bake off, the Pizza was in theoven nearly ready to comeout . Now this iswhere the fun begins :

Got the roasts ready to goin as soon as the pizza cameout , Grabbed theTowel to pull out the tray , gotit half way out andgeesh what the heck my handand arm is getting too warm ,what is this , I lookand Yikes the DarnedTowel caught fire , flamesare by this time racing upwardsto my fingers , wellthats getting a might toodarned warm sooooooo Ideide put the tray in the other handso not to drop the pizza's ,all was working finetill I realizedHOLY CRAP ! thathurts, whats the problem here. Itfinally dawns on meHey Dummy yourburning the heck out of your other hand ,and all the while I am stomping on thestupid towel trying to putit out. 

Did it occure to me tograb that fire extinguisher 2 ft awayheck NO ~ did it occure to meto put the darned tray down ontop of the stove ,~ you've gotto be kidding , nope iam stomping away , baking myhand on the tray and all the whilethinking this is really stupid ., FinallyI get the brain power toactually drop the hot pan.luckily through the good gracesof iggnorance or something Thepan actually landed face up sothe pizza wasnt a total loss .and in the process of landing it landedon the towel and smothered theflames . score one for the braindead broad . 

So to make a shortstory long I am sitting here withthe back and fingers of my lefthand burned from theflames and the webbingbetweenthe thumb andindex finger with a blisterthe size of a silver dollar andthe thumb its selfblistered from top to bottom, thankfully the only burnthat hurts that i can feelis the webbingand part of the the bottom part ofthe index finger . 

My one saving grace thru all thisis I have long enoughfingernails where no part of myfingers have to actually touchthe keyboard.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh Gypsy that's terrible!! So sorry about your hand. Ouch! :?


----------



## irishmist (Jul 25, 2005)

Sounds like MY kind of day Gypsy, we will haveto remember, should we ever meet that we don't do anything but sit andtalk. Neither one of us should move in case there is a sharpknife or scissors close by LOL

Sorry to hear about your injury. Nothing worse than burns, that is for sure.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 25, 2005)

Omigosh...Gypsy!! That sounds pretty serious...have you seen a doctor to make sure there's no potential longterm damage? 

I'm so sorry to hear that happened...burns can be incredibly painful...I hope your hand heals quickly....


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 25, 2005)

ok seriously, I hope all is well with your handand you dont have anything too serious. If you have a burnand cant feel it, then you need to get it chescked out.



Now the not so serious, Are the pizza and the pan ok?


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 25, 2005)

Yikes! Poor Gypsy!

Dont bandage those hands, let them breathe! And dont pop the blisters =p


----------



## bluebird (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey i caught the stove on fire yesterday but i didnt get burnt.Hope your hand is okay.bluebird


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

LOL Let me explain aboutthe burn that I cant feel, no need topanick bout it , About 15yrs give or take , I wasopening a can with a canopener and after it wasopened i wasnt paying attention , WellElectric can openers had a habit backthen of letting the can dropabout 1/4 inche leaving a small gapbetween the lid and the can (due to a magnet holding it up ) .For someone my sizeNow back then I was very tiny ,and only wore a size 4 ring ,Very small hands ,

Iwas attempting to remove the can, while looking at my ex Husband ,reache over to get teh canand felt a pinch and the canfell to the floor . LookingI saw That my thumbhad manageed to make it tothe sharp edge of the can andit sliced the verylastKnuckle the onejust before it gets to your hand .

I knew right then and thereI had done somethingmajor Because I couldntfeel the cut , and stood therefor a couple minutes playing withthe smiley face , My HUsband atthe time was an EMTas was I , so we knewpretty much what I had done,lol, He was all Tweaking outand yelling about getting tothe ER before it gottoo bad , yada yada yada , 

Got to the hospital and theycleaned it up stitched it and Iwent home . NO big right ?Wrong !,something wasnt right the nextmorning my thumb was laying in the palmof my hand , Icouldnt move it , Went back to t heER they said it was nothingnot too worry about it , itwould be fine once itgot out of shock ? never figured that oneout . 2 weeks went byand Still couldnt movethe thumb , stupid thingalwyays flopped in the breeze , wasnt usefullnothing , Called a Dr in Mass,and went to see him for theproblems .After a quick checkand xray He came to theconclusion that I had Cutthe Tendon , both Blood vesselsand the encapsulator over the bone ie: allthe fluid in hte joint escaped . 

So 2 hrs of surgery later , everythingrepaied as best as possible because ofthe time frame ,( Hesaid It should havebeen done the night I cutthe Thumb ), Now I have a thumbthat only the very tip barelybends , and has nofeeling. they couldnt findthe nerve . But did manage toreattach the tendon and one blood vessel.Resulting in no feeling in thethumb and the reasonI cant feel the burn, I can see it so Iknow it is there . 

No big I have learned how to getaround the loss of t he thumb ,Hence the burn to the webbingof my hand and nofinger tips burned . I do have to becarefull tho , whenbringing my right hand anywherenear someones face orbody , the Thumbnever meets to relax,its always stright out ,leaving me wide open toPick someones nose thehard way, or slicethier face open with a Nail, which I since learned tokeep very short . I also have tobe very carefull andremember when Picking upRabbits to use the left hand ,so Not to damagetheir eyes , or pokethat thumb in an ear . 

LOL Irish Mist : I try veryhard to stay away from sharpobjects and potential harm, but as luck would have itit Finds me . most times when Ileast expect it . I like to think ofit as a Cosmic slapto remind me to pay attention to whatsgoing on around me lol .

Sweet Peas Dad : LMAO The Pizzasurvived nicely, and was actually pretty good, I had Never triedWhite Pizza before , andthink maybe I will switch offthe Normal variety .But I think I will leet the LocalPizza place make itfrom now on lol .

Buns for Life I wouldnever pop or cover a burn, Best thing to do to keepthe burning to a minimum is topop ones hand into hot water ,it raises the temperture around thearea to the same degree as theburn , relieving pain andblistering , All and all thismorning it isnt so badI can live with it .


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh Gypsy!

You poor thing! I do hope your hands heal quickly. Burns are the WORST !!!!

Please be careful. I'm glad you have a sense of humor aboutit! (I do stuff like that all the time, but the worse part ofit is listening to my husband remind me how clutzy I am... like this isa Revelation? ...or reminding me continuously at the top ofhis lungs will change things???)

Take care and don't let them get infected... not having sensation can be blessing and a curse.

Cathy


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

I thinkClutz should have been mymiddle name lol .

My Husband also hasthis Evil Mowing Deck that attaches tothe tractor , No Matter wherethat stupid thing is in theYard it knows whereI will be and If Isneak out to get around it the Sneakymiserable thing will find meand Lay there and wait . Iturn My back and itJumps in behind meand just waits for me to move , Nextthing I know I am flat on myback looking at the clouds. The EvilPossessed thing got me 3 timesin one week , I madehim get rid of it , But I stilllook around to be sureit didnt drag its sorry selfback .


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't usually edit people's topics, but yoursI did. It just enraged me that you put the word stupidity in itstitle. I'm sorry but you are far from stupid and I won't haveyouand it in the same dialogue. It's unfair to youand the rest of us that rely on your expertise, knowledge, andcompassion.

Now...

Starting over again.

Hey Gypsy!! :hug:

God, I'm so sorry to hear about your hand! How are youdoing? My heart goes out to you. I'll be praying that itheals quickly. I'm sure you're doing everything you can, atleast I hope, to nurture it back to health. My heart goes outto you. I'm so sorry!

-Carolyn


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 25, 2005)

Carolyn, I just wanted to say that Iama member at about 100 million different forums and asidefrom SOME of the Christian ones, the admins dont usually even post intheir own forums or they just act like they dont care about theirposters. I must say it is truly refreshing and a totalblessing to come here and see you interact wioth your members and tosee how you care. I just want to say thank you and I am proudand happy to be here as a member, however new I may be. GodBless. 



Here is a little aside to everyone. My name is D.J.I say this because it will be so much easier for you to type it outthan Sweet Peas Daddy:laugh: If you want to call me sweetpeas dady that's fine, but I tend to know that when I am posting, Ilike to eliminate any unneeded excess typing. I just thoughtthis would help. God Bless all

D.J.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

OH NO, careful with that area with no feeling, Ihave a spot on my leg from reconstructive knee surgery #1 and have tobe careful if I get cuts there that they don't get infected...cuz whenya can't feel it..its hard to know!! Hope everything heals ok!


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Idon't usually edit people's topics, but yours I did. It just enraged methat you put the word stupidity in its title. I'm sorry butyou are far from stupid and I won't have youand it in thesame dialogue. It's unfair to you and the rest of us thatrely on your expertise, knowledge, and compassion.
> 
> Now...
> 
> ...





> LOL Caroly itsok I dont mind you Editingme lol . Makesme feel special lol .





> Silly thing isit isnt the first norwill probibly be the last timethat I reach and grab ontosomething hotter than itshould be , Improne to burns andfoolish nonsense , Problem is Idont think, I react , perfect example ,





> Snake had a rat that wasntcooperating , I went to reachin to remove the Rat figuringit was a refusal , Had the Snake not movedand I hadnt seen it out ofthe corner of my eyeShe would have struck Me, pulled out just in time ,





> or another time , Jumpstarting a car off the Starter lol ,ONE Does not! and Iemphasze Does Not put ones hand onthe radiator and then putthe screwdriver on the starter ,ZAP!!!:::::::::::::::::::: , yep armtingled for days after thatepisode , I certainly have mymoments where stupidityoften takes over the better partof good judgementBut its a silly me thing lol .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, gypsy, what a day!!!!! lolololol

You weren't kidding!:shock:

Personally, I tend to walk into walls, but have done the grab-the-hot-pan also.

Rose

P.S. for some reason tea tree oil/melaleuca oil works wonders on burns.I've used it many times and it makes it stop hurtingandreduces scarring.


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 25, 2005)

Owie Gypsy! You have had a tough dayyesterday. I hope your hand is doing better. TheTea Tree Oil is good for taking out the sting of a burn.Castor oil is also good for smoothing out the skin that isscared. 

rangepansy:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

:foreheadsmack:Oh Gypsy!

You take such good care of your charges, your family and your friends, but you neglect yourself. 

Please, Dear Heart, be careful with you. You're too special and we need you to stay healthy.

:star:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

Slinkies Arabbits best Friend lolI jst had to Show offthis silly rabbits newtoy , She is such a Nut case, I think I put that silly thingback up 5 times before givingup and just letting Her have her way withit lol .







Oh ya nearly forgot :

The Evil Jingle Ball toy : Shejust had to Kill that before it got her ,I rolled it toward herand she jumped nearly 2 ft inthe air hit the bottom of thecage and pounced it like Itneeded a good Thrashing .


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 25, 2005)

What a gorgeous bun, Gypsy! She certainly looks to be having a great time...! 



> The Evil Jingle Ball toy : She just had to Kill that before itgot her , I rolled it toward her and she jumped nearly 2 ft in the airhit the bottom of the cage and pounced it like It needed a goodThrashing .


LOL! I would love to have seen that!


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

Theres a BeautifulCastor Rex in there with her by sheis kinda shy and standoffish, she looked at thetoys like Ya so what ,Big deal it makes noise" hopped over to her favoritecorner and flopped out , Somuch for a first impression lol






This little Love is Lady J


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 25, 2005)

Gypsy you crack meup!

I think trouble just follows you around. Irather imagine if you would of hung around a bit longer at the bunnyparty, you and I could have told some stories!  Ofcourse maybe that's why you zipped outta there soquick.....

.......you don't want anybody to know justhow crazy a woman you are! 

Raspberry


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2005)

Love those toys! Where did you get thegiant jingle bell toy? I have some like that but they aretiny cat toys.


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

Believe it ornot I got them at theDollar Tree , in town here , $ 1.00apiece same for the Jr.Slinkies , They also have giantBalls with Jingle bellsin them . Theyare actually Dog Toys butthe Rabbits love them .They can make noise , theycan beat them up , they can get ahold ofthem and throw them againstthe cage and drive me nuts , 

LOL Razz between You, Carolyn,Laura, and I Had I beenable to hang around longer, I think Conn. would havethrown us out lol . But boythe fun we could havehad , 

as the old saying goes .

A Friend is not the one whobails you out , A Friend is theone sitting next to you sayinGee wasnt that fun !!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

gypsy wrote:


> as the old? saying? goes,
> 
> A Friend is not the? one? who? bails you? out,? A? Friend? is the one? sitting next to you? sayin,? "Gee? wasnt that? fun!!!!"




:highfive:

Raspberry has a great picture of you, me and Charlotte. I just look atit and giggle wondering what the heck we were talking about! Sent it toyou in email.

Called before figuring your hands were too burnt to type. Of coursethey are, but here you are! You are One Tough Broad, I'll give ya that.

-Carolyn

P.S. Your rabbits are gorgeous, Gypsy. You've got too many for me tokeep track of, but I really like looking through your thread and seeingall the different breeds. They're all beautiful. No wonder why you andyour husband are so protective over them.


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

Yep I carry one ofthese now , only a bit smallerin caliber :gun:

NO one gets near mybuns with out that shocker lol. Oh well they can get overit or not thats their choice .J/K , um maybe one never knows.

I have somevery nice hopefulls for Topsfield IF this darned weatherbreaks and cools down some. The Castor StandardRex being one of them; andOf Course my ChazMoose lol My luck he willmiracuosly turn into a She onthe table lol . thenshe will be JazzMoose For that I will take aDQ happily !!

Chaz is one of the most smooshyLove Buns I have in the Garage, I keep plotting to Pin hisears up and pretend heis the Flemish I am dreamingabout constantly lol ,, yaya Im a nut case ,but hey a girl hasto dream lol .


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

gypsy wrote:


> Chaz is one of the?most?smooshy?Love Buns I have.? I?keep plotting to? Pin his ears? up and? pretend?he is?the? Flemish...?



Chaz is part of The Flemish Family.

You heard it here!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

hey hey we need some pictures of those adorable pal babies !! 

ouch! sorry about your hand!! ...Vitamin E oil/softgels popped openwill help reduce the appearance ofscarring and if youre ableto wrap an Ace bandage or any tight semi-permanantcompresstightly around the burn it will help reduce the sizeof the scar and def. do some silly finger stretching excercises so thescar tissue stays loose and vascular and you dont lose any mobility..lol sorry for the paragraph..


----------



##  (Jul 26, 2005)

If no one mindsI am going to wait afew days before I post somepictures ,


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 26, 2005)

Gypsy, you are one of the few people that canmake a disaster sound like a comedy! While I am ouching at the thoughtof the burns, I am laughing at the images of you dancing around puttingout a burning towel whilest trying not to drop the pizza!!

Beautiful Rexes BTW. Lady J is very much like my first bun, Fudge.

Jan


----------



##  (Jul 26, 2005)

Well After a lot offussing, Pitching a fit, nearlyfalling thru said fit, Ifinally got the Husband to straighten outand modify one of the Large DogKennels I was able to securefrom our Recycling Center .

Half Pint brought Me awonderfull Surpirise today . Shewas able to locateand obtain Bun BunsSister . I just have to showeveryone the New Cageand the Long Lost Sister . I amSO thrilled with Her I can Barely contain Myself. ha ha Cage first ,,,,












Bun Buns Sister , Her Name is Galaxy:











Sh e is a pretty little girl ,and looks a lot like him in many many ways ,one can sertainly tell they arebrother and sister .


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2005)

How cool! Great find on the cage!

CONGRATULATIONS on finding BunBun's sister. She really doeslook a lot like him. Give her a kiss for me if she'll let you.

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Jul 27, 2005)

Carolyn: She isa little bit Standoffish rightnow but she will eventually come round, She is very sweet onceyou get her up and cuddling ,I gave her the new cage Hubbyreconstructed, its huge to say the least, Galaxy isnt all that smalland heck she is easily lost inthere lol . I didnt bother her toomuch last night, Withthe weather and temerature sohigh I set her upwhere Fans couldcirculate all around her . WhenI checked on them all atmidnight, She was all Flopped out ,enjoying the room and thecool breeze , 

The Best thing about reconstructingthe Larger Dog kennels isthey afford tons of aircirculation , She came in a bitheat stressed ,even thoshewas in an Air Conditionedcar , It was brutal hot here ,Car and House air conditionerswere pretty much useless , The Hubby has 3 more to Refloor , I am sure every Bun inthe Garage is Jealous of theNew Girl Getting the Airyest cage . lol.


----------



##  (Jul 27, 2005)

The Perfect recipe for Hear Failure: 

Preheat the Heat Index to 95 plus degrees;

First get A Garage with 30 plus rabbits and babies ;

Have on hand Dust blowing around :

Pass out Icy bottles :

Be distracted with the heat and bottles: 

hear shnit, shnit snit :

Look around in panic: 

hear shnit shnit shnit :

Listen intently while looking trying to pin pointwhich rabbit is sneezing so hard :

Look at Little Nethi Dwarf named Billy :

go back to what your doing : 

hear shnit shnit shnit again :

wheel around in panic:

Look at Billy again :

See Him sitting there Pickingup Slinky and dropping it , Shnitshnit shnit :

returnt o house resisting the urge to make Bunny Kabobs .


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 27, 2005)

::giggles at Gypsy:: I love reading your thread =)

Anubis does that to me sometimes to.. I will hear the sneezing sound..turn to see which bun is doing it, and they are both restingcomfortably, turn away it happens again =p

I think Anubis does it to get my attention and then playsdumb. He honks like that too =) Of course... he hasyet to honk in front of Shawn...


----------



##  (Jul 27, 2005)

He isnt Honkingfor Shawn because itshis specialway of calling to you. how sweet : 

I Swear one of these days myHusband is going to come homeand find me in hte middle of a Rabbitinduced heart attack lol .Every few days oneofthem just has to makesure I actually remembered to takemy heart out of the Dresser and broughtit down with me . 

:disgust:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

:shock2:She's gorgeous, Gypsy!


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Iam in Love with herface , she is a good girlbut so shy . Cassi has beenbribing her with applepieces and papaya chips , Last nightshe allowed cassi to pether front to back before bolting to the back corner.

Good News Chaz Moose : IS A CONFIRMED BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am thrilled beyond repair lol.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Yay! Chaz Moose can be shown!

Are there any pictures posted of him? I wanna see dat boy!

Laura


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2005)

Chaz Moose , he is now 13 weeks old .


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

WOW! For 15 weeks old, he really ISa


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL at 8 weeks hewas just about half that size , thats how he earnedhis name !!!!:laugh:

EDIT !!! EDIT sorry he isnt 15weeks he is 13 weeks now. thatwas taken almost 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

He kinda freaks meout...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hekinda freaks meout...


Stop it! 

He's gorgeous!

Laura


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2005)

that Rabbit isthe epithany of a rug . put your facedown there and you getsnuffled snarfed and kissed from one endto the other , and then justto let you know hecan he will nip yournose if your not fast enough toget it the heck out of there .lol


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

he is such a big baby. I love him


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

aww....there just more of him to love!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hekinda freaks meout...


:nonono:No dissing the CHAZ. He is the most precious, huggable,kissable Baby. That boy is right there with Cali as my number onbunnynaps.

Gypsy, He looks Awesome. What a big healthy boy he is. I justlove that face. Give him tons of extra kisses for me and lots ofsqueezes.:love:

Tina


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

anybunny wanna help me bunnynap him??? I'll let you hold him on the way back (((bribe bribe)))


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2005)

Hehehehehehe!!!!! ( BIG ole Evil Grin Here ) I am ARMED!!!!!!!:gun:

No one Napps the Moose lol . 

First rule of Bunny Napping yagotta out weight the Bunny beingNapped lol .


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

All of us put together might have a chance LOL:laugh:


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow, he looks like a big ol' bunny - and I have a Flemmie lol!~

Hey SPD, i'll help you bunnynap him, if you help me get one of Gypsy's Palominos.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Hey SPD, i'll help you bunnynap him, if you help me get oneof Gypsy's Palominos.


Why dont we just take them all? Then we can splitthem up between you me and Angel and if Carol is nice to us, maybe wewill let her have one as well. Sound good, or should we justdivvy them between you and me? Either way, whatever yousuggest


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2005)

:shock2:All RightYou Two !!!!!!! there will beNO Napping of my Bunnies . :nonono:

Dont make me go to the PetStore for something Long andSlithery , or something withvery big teeth and a snappy nipto it . hmmmm wait maybe I will do thatanyways lol . Its my day totorment the Hubby and whatbetter way :laugh:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey we get a pet snake tooooooo.......


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 4, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *


> Hey we get a pet snake tooooooo.......
> 
> 
> I could send Stanley to help you if you bring back one for me. I mean look how scary he is! :shock:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hey weget a pet snake tooooooo.......
> ...


Just let me know when.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmm....maybe before school starts....:?


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2005)

I have 5 , One beinga 6 ft Red Tail Boa, A BallPython , A Pink Rat Snake , A Candy Cane Corn Snake and AJuv. Red Tail Boa .

I'm thinking i Need that 20 FootReticulated at the Pet storeto Keep all You Bunny Nappersaway ! lol .

p.s. I wouldnt have one of those nasty temperedSnakes in my house ! TheRetic is not one of my favoritesnakes .


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

I will train him to love bunny nappers and be mean to you so when we come to nap your buns he will hold you back for us.


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2005)

:laugh: Hysterically funny. There isnt a Snake Big enoughto hold me back lol .


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

Who said there was going to be just one????


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2005)

:shock: :shock2:

Nope still not worried lmao !!!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

did you ever see Indiana Jones???Remember the scene where he fell in temple or whatever it was and itwas piallged with all them snakes???


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2005)

:laugh:yep rememebrit vividly and couldnt figureout what the reason to get alltweaky about was , silly humansbeing that afraid of a harmless snake. too bad they usedBoa's and Pythins in Lue of real Asps , too a lotof cerdentials from the picture , alsokeep in mind Those particular Boa's andPythons dont exsist in thatpart of the Country lol .


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

I was thinking more along the lines of anacondas and vipers copperheads, rattlers and whatever else would hurt.


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 4, 2005)

Did I mention that I find Ball Pythons adorable?


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

en uber masse???


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 4, 2005)

In masse? Well, then I'd consider thembeautiful and majestic. Weird huh? Everytime theyhave baby ball pythons in a pet store I just want to take one home andcuddle it - poor baby snakeys...


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

I will find a way to make it so you don't like them so they can scare you so I get your bunnies.


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2005)

PTHPHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHaint happenin Pal , I have had snakes forover 20 yrs nothing about them scares melol . 

Wait I take that back there is one thing aboputSnakes that Scare me , Stupid Handlers ,The type of People who handlethe rodents THEN handle thesnake and wonder Gee " Why didIT Bite me " well Duh ! thatsgenreally how they end up at my house.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> PTHPHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ainthappenin Pal , I have had snakes for over20 yrs nothing about them scares me lol .
> 
> Wait I take that back there is one thing aboputSnakes that Scare me , Stupid Handlers ,The type of People who handlethe rodents THEN handle thesnake and wonder Gee " Why didIT Bite me " well Duh ! thatsgenreally how they end up at my house.


OK now that I know that, I will stand behind you with a pythontill I get the buinnies, then you can have the python after I leave.


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2005)

OH sure leave me witha nasty temperedPython I see how you are lol .ThatsIt Im calling Steve Irwinand complaining , Pssstttttt ! behindme is no safer than in front ofme FYI lmao .


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

Just as long as you know that i will be close to you when I am handling the snake.



In case that sis not scare you then this will



BOO!



Bet your shakin now huh?



I told you I was good.


----------



##  (Aug 5, 2005)

:disgust: :laugh:

nice try LOL!!! .


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 5, 2005)

:X


----------



##  (Aug 9, 2005)

Wanted to sharesomething that came thru my door about 10pm tonight , 

A Friend of mines Husband was at theSchool where he works andwas doing the trash ,when he saw something movingtowards him he reached down andpicked it up and then hesees another one near by. Onehe caught the other they spent an hourlooking for and finally found ,The Wife calls me and askeswould I be able totake them and foster them up to8 weeks of age . I said yes ofcourse , bring them to me . Theselittle guys look and act to beabout 4 to 5 weeks old soit will be minimal on the KMRand onto baby foods for them .The lighter of the 2 is alittle female the Darker of the2 is Male withattitude lol . These babies and the Mother theycouldnt catch seem to be a dump. Reason being the femaleis too friendly to havebeen born in the wild .Thankfully they will be easier to placeinto new homes with a friendlyattitude . 

Oh I bet your justwaiting with Anticipation tosee what they are . I did thinkmaybe I would end the post here, but I cant dothat so here is the newestadditions for the house .


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 9, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


>




Oooh....I want I want I want....

They're sooo cute!

Peg


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 9, 2005)

they are adorable, but I am allergic to kitty cats, so its a no go for me. Peg is my first choice for candidate


----------



##  (Aug 9, 2005)

I am going wheremy Friends husband works tomorrowand see if I can findthe mother , I have a strongfeeling where there is2kittens there has to be more. If they are still in the area I willfind them.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 9, 2005)

I really hope you do.


----------



##  (Aug 13, 2005)

I have beensearching for the Mother catfor days and have yetto find her , Im heartbroken ,but gave it the best try possible , evenset and baited a Have- a Hearttrap to catch her , nothing , no luckwhat so ever , The 2 kittensare doing very well eatingand doing the litter box thingywith consistancy , Big relief .

The other reason I havent beenon too much theselast few days is Because I havebeen trying to secure a 12 holehutch for my bucks , We were finally ableto get it today, after about 3 hours ofsweating, cussing, kickiing thehubby, chasing the kid out ofthe way , playing fetch withthe Mans Boarder collie cross ,deciding which other cagesI cant live with out , whichthere is 2 , 4 hole cages Flemish sizeand a 2 hole stacker , and a 12hole upright , with 2 large boxes on thebottom I will be picking up inthenext few days . and he threwin 3, 2 hole woodencages for Netherland sizerabbits . I am thrilled. 

I spent 2 1/2 hrs tonightjust pressure washing the 12hole cage , Tomorrow I willdisinfect and bleach it ,repair the few tears inthe wire , and let itair dry ! 

The husband spent a good most ofthe afternoon and eveningbuilding legs and supports for it, We still have to figure out howto reset it up on the legs andbraces lol looks like that old tractor isactually going to be good forsomething . When everything is setup and looking good I will post picturesof it .


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 13, 2005)

That Georgie boy better have a nice bachelor pad!!


----------



##  (Aug 13, 2005)

LOL Yep he surewill , him and all thehandsome Bucks I have here lol .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

can anyone say...spray zone????:shock:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 13, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> can anyone say...spray zone????:shock:


we should makeour own line of Biohazard suits to protect from bunny spraying


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> can anyone say...spray zone????:shock:


we should make our own line of Biohazard suits to protect from bunny spraying 
*********************************************************************

:laugh::rofl:

HEHEHEHe Guess where the Palomino Bucks will be lol

bottom floor !!!!!!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

Wear old pants....


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2005)

Palomino feeding, cleaning , generally smooshing the Rabbit suit , 

Ordering one for Rose too ! :rofl:


----------



## Roger L (Aug 14, 2005)

Does the suit work for polish bucks as well?

My polish buck has great aim, he got my daughter's mother in law

right between the eyes LOL.

Roger


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2005)

:laugh:It shouldRoger , I have been caught in the crossfire ofSpray wars just once too often , Decided it wasbest to keep 6 ft between Bucks , Forthe single Buck well hmmmm, A helmet with a face shieldmay just work ,LOL gives the Term LittleStinker a whole new meaning lol .


----------



## Roger L (Aug 14, 2005)

I would put a diaper on the little stinker but he doesn't sit still long

enough to get in on. If I only had half the energy he has .............

None of my 7 mini-rex bucks spray. I think that they are too vain

too mess up their beautiful fur LOL.

Roger


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 14, 2005)

That is so funny Roger! None of ourMini Rex Buck spray either... neither do the Flemish bucks...butwe have a few Dutch that havedeadly aim andincredible capacity! Whew!!! I think the Flemishare just to secure (read: lazy!) and the Mini Rex boys keep themselvestoo clean to mess their fur.

But when we had Hotot's and Polish, the little buggers might as well have been fire hoses!
(Don't they call that a Napoleonic Complex, when the little guys thinkthey have to prove themselves?????) :muscleman:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 14, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Palomino feeding, cleaning , generally smooshing the Rabbit suit ,
> 
> Ordering one for Rose too ! :rofl:




Yes please, gypsy. Rose needs one desperately.


----------



## Roger L (Aug 14, 2005)

I beleive it is a Napoleon complex Blue Giant. He only sprays complete

strangers to send his scent out and conquer the world LOL.

Roger


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2005)

My mini Dutch isthe worse all 2 and a halfpounds of him lol . then he gets theothers going geesh talk aout astinky place , I even had to move teNewZeland buck , they were turning him yelllow.


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2005)

This is the 12 hole hutch Igot yesterday , sorry about the tractorin the picture but Ineeded it up where I couldclean it out . needs a bit of wirework but nothing major ! .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 15, 2005)

Gypsy, you crackme up. I think I'm going tostart using you for my daily doseof humor. 

You are like this Dr.Doolittlemixture ofRoseanne, for the quick wit,humor and cut-throat domestic approach with your "kid" andhusband;a little bit of "the professor" from Gilligan'sIsland,because you seem to know a little bit abouteverything,and then top if off with some good ol' JeffFoxworthy humor!





Raspberry


----------



##  (Aug 15, 2005)

:embarrassed: awwwwwwwwRazz you make me Blush , Tellme more !!! LOL .

Seriously ,I so try totake everything one step at a time, but with every curvethere has just got to besomething funny about the situation , IF itsthere I certainly will find it .


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 15, 2005)

:shock2:That thing is unbelieveable.

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Aug 15, 2005)

Carolyn It was anawesome purchase , I couldnt be happier with it, the repairs it needs areminor compared to the comfortand ease of care itis going to give my boys, andprobably some of the babies as well . 

That Nut case I am married to, His initalthought was to set it up in the garage!:shock:

Untill I asked him , "" what makes you think theRabbits need 2 roof's over their heads?"" I onlyget one roofso do they ! Men geesh !


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

:shock: That hutch is amazing! I love the tractor! LMBO

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 15, 2005)

its a 1960something Ford Comercial use tractor , ,LOL thebucket needs replacing , it has moreholes in it than a block of Swiss cheese , he hasanother bucket for it but fusses it issmaller thna the one he has on it now . So the Lunkhead is going to welda new bottom on it !:disgust:


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh my goodness! Yourhusbandsounds so much like mine! We better keepthem from meeting each other... we'll have double trouble!(But I DO want a tractor like yours!)


----------



##  (Aug 15, 2005)

Blue Giants , believe itor not I bought him that tractor 4 yearsago for a mere $1000.00 , he would nomore part with the tractor than hewould part with a can of beer , ,Your right tho If yourhubby's as bad as Mineabout giving up even a part ofsomething we had better keep them seperated lol .


----------



##  (Aug 16, 2005)

Well the Bank ofcages is up and on legs ! It is chesthigh and face to bunny face forheight . I can see the fun now!:shock:

We got it up and on its legsabout 5 this afternoon , It was a strugglewith just hte 2 of us doing it , butwith the help of the tractorallwas going rather smoothly , I wasguiding the darn thing so itwasnt spinning around like a top , goingalong doing quite nicelytoo I might add , UNTIL , Thisrather well hiddin hole decidedto expose itself at a very inopertune time, yep you guessed itankle went one way leg went the other ,body decided well if they can get away withit Im going over there ! ouchouch dang it all , ok over itlets get teh stupid thing upwhere it belongs , Well Hubby decides Ineed a break , hmmmmm I could have swornthat is what the hole decidedIneeded too , Ha fooled it ,stupid holes anyways , 

A short time later one of his Matesfrom work came over to helpus guide it on and keep itstraight , all was going really reallywell , UNTIl , nope not a hole this time haha fooled ya , It wasbasically a " I thought you had , andwell I thought You had " thing, All of a sudden here comesthe bank of hutch'sat full swing , Knocked me right the helloff my feet and onto my arse ,I jump up run over to thetractor and said to hubby !LOOK just because I am a Witch ( with a B) DOES NOT give you the rightsto knock me over with a house ,nor does it give you the rightto drop a house on me , besidesdo these sneakers look likeEmerald Slippers to YOU ! Bythis time Frank and Gary arelaughing so hard Frank ( My hubby) almost falls off the tractorand Gary is sitting on the groundlaughing histerically , Me Istorm off leaving them to finishup while Iwent and looked for bruises onmy wounded pride.

As Buck Said " YouNever Know Where the Day will GO " 

I did manage to get the 2 holeNuck rewired and halfpainted before I ran out of paint and hadto go get more , so I guess alland all it was a good day forhouse slapping and ankleturning .


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 16, 2005)

Please be careful Gypsy!( DON"T MAKEME COME UP THERE!) Are you OK? Nothingmore serious than a bruised ego I hope... All this forrabbits???? You are truely owned, body and soul!!!! Take careof yourself.


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

:laugh:Twernt me Ego that got bruised, left cheek size of a halfdollar . :shock:


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 17, 2005)

hoo boy, you gotta be careful sweetie!You think everyone is gonna believe you got smacked by a rabbitcage??? Nooooo! 

:bouquet: Hope it goes away quick!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, Gypsy.... You gotta be careful! Especially if you don't have any red shoes! 

Raspberry


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

LOL right they wereWhite sneakers for crying outloud !!! Even the Witch oftheEast had good sense towear fashionable shoes even ifher stockings left a lot to be desired !,( k so they were just plain ugly ) .

Looking back on it it wasactually funny , I would have been on the groundlaughing just as Hard had itnot been me who waswhacked by the hutch .Even now sitting herewith the Butt Cheek up solittle pressure is on it, I get togiggling about the reaction I hadand how it happened sofast lol .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 17, 2005)

I get to laughingwhen I visualize you marching (with what dignity you had left), over toyour husband, and ripping him for trying to put an end to you with abunnyhutch!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 17, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> :laugh: Twernt meEgo that got bruised, left cheek size of a halfdollar . :shock:


_Which_ left cheek would that be?

Hee hee



Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Another thing Buck would say is "Almost dead isn't dead." 

Glad you dodged that bullet, Gypsy!

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 17, 2005)

Good Lord Gypsy! I can't believe yougot pounded by that hutch!:shock: And you thought the bunniesbeing at face level could be trouble...you have more to worry aboutfrom that crazy hutch. 

Seriously, I'm glad you are ok.

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

Honestly I amfine , It hit squareenough so that it didno permenent damage other thanmy pride , Had it been the cornerthat hit me I wouldprobably be in the hospital gettingstitched up some . all sheet metalroof ewwww that may have left a morepermement mark . at the heightit was at it would have made meSLG 's twin for sure . ohwell it was coming at mebasically flat so nobig worries !.

Laura : That would bethe southern cheek , leave itto me to find the ONE and ONLY exposed rockin the yard Geesh!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 17, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Laura : That wouldbe the southern cheek , leaveit to me to find the ONE and ONLY exposed rockin the yard Geesh!


Oh, good - better there than getting hit in the face!

You need a helmet and football pads, woman!

Laura


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

More like BUTT PADS !!!!:laugh::rofl:


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2005)

Today certainlywent from good to omg what thehell is this all about in a short period of time .As everyone knows the babyKitten passsed away this morning , the FoundlingRat this afternoon , this Evening comes acall from my daughter to tellme Zachary her youngestat age of 2 Fell thru the Bleachers ofthe GrandStand while watchingthe Mud Bogs , We had to make areturn ER run this evening as he wasstill vomiting and acting very unlike himself. He has a Closed concussionand bruised shoulder and hip .

By all Technical rights and means thischild should not be alive. The Bleachershe fell from were 12 feet plus high inthe air , The way the Bleachersare designed A 2 yrs oldcan slip straight thru them , and He did. The Father wentdown after him the same way asZachary fell thru the gaps inthe bleachers , The Father weighs 135pounds , It is now 12 : 22am this day is Officially doneand Over with .


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 22, 2005)

Gypsy,

I'm sorry you had a rough day. I hope tomorrow is better for you.

It reminds me of Tevya in "Fiddler on the Roof" (my son was just in theplay and we've seen it 3 times in the last 2 weeks). At onepoint he's talking about his daughter Tzietel who wants to marry thepoor Tailor....and he says something about how the tailor is a"nothing" and how he's "poor". Then he realizes...the onlyplace they can go...is UP!

Hopefully - after the day you've had - the only way to go is UP...for a better day on Monday.

Peg


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 22, 2005)

Gypsy,

I wish I had something better to say than I'm sorry. I just hope tmrwwill be a better day for you....and I hope Zachary has a swift recovery!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, I am so sorry - you really have hadthe most awful day. At least take some comfort in knowingthat your kitten and the rat were cared for and in a wonderful placewhen they passed.

How is Zachary doing? It is a miracle that he didn't come off worse than he did. Thinking of you all.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 26, 2005)

:witch:


----------



##  (Aug 26, 2005)

LMAO yep yep yep !!!

You laugh now , When I ride intoGoshen show and park my Broom ina corner , we shall see who isgiggling LOL!!!!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 26, 2005)

:laugh:I can just picture it!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Aug 27, 2005)

Just got home from th ActonMe show , !! Chaz the Moose took BOV forhis class I am so happy , first time onthe table too !!!!!!!!!!

Half Pint ( Shannon) HerDoe Belltook Home a BOB Trophy !!!!!! It was a GREAT! Day!!!.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 27, 2005)

Congratulations!!! :blueribbon: :blueribbon:

:star:

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

:highfive:WTG!!! 

are you bringing anybun to the show on the 18th?


----------



##  (Aug 27, 2005)

yes I will be bringing Chaz , and at least 2 pal babies.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 27, 2005)

Congratulations!!

:blueribbon:Way to go Gypsy and Chaz. Hug that gorgeous hunk of bunny for me.

Tina


----------



## irishmist (Aug 27, 2005)

WTG Gypsy... you must be so very proud of your babies!

Susan


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 28, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> yes I will be bringing Chaz, and at least 2 pal babies.


I get to meet the moose!!! :shock:woohoo!!!! 

I'm gonna be dizzy with excitment from just seeing all those Pals..butthrowin Chaz in there .............whadda'bout George? Are you going toshow him or is he for studding or just a pet? ...lol sorry Im just soexcited about this show coming up so soon


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

FreddysMom,

You're going to the show on the 18th too? We'll have another small group of people from this board meeting then. :yes:

How cool! I look forward to seeing you again. 

Gypsy, congratulations, as well, on the kisses from Precious! Charlotte will be thrilled to hear that. :sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Aug 28, 2005)

:brat:Carolyn I didnt get a chance to Surprise Charlotte with that Yet!!!!!!! 

Stinker never got on line !

I wasnt going to Share Untill I hadtold Charlotte first But nowI will . Last night as I cameinto the Garage to check on everyones foodand water I got to Wolly Girl (aka Precious ) and she stood upthe side of her cage , andwas reaching up , so not thinking , especiallywhere I do this with so many ofthem , I put me face right downto hers and got SNUFFLE KISSES!!!!! thru the bars , I wasthrilled to say the least andquite taken back , She hasnever once offered to even comenear the end I am on let alone climb up the bars .All Her Actions have been strictly reserved forCassi and no one else . Ofcourse the minute I touched thetop of the cage the Spell wasbroken she went and dived into her litterbox safety zone , I still gave her 2 extra bananachips and 4 extra Papaya chips . What ahuge Step for Her to have taken .,If I said I was thrilled I wouldbe Lieing , IT went waybeyond that .


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

It seems to have worked out the best for her in the end. She's rightwhere she's happy, appreciated, and wants to be. You have an open,generous, and loving heart to have taken her in for all these months. 

These things happen for a reason. 

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Aug 28, 2005)

An update on Zack....He is doing fine!! Still alittle unsteady on his feet, but other than that and the occasionalheadache he is doing great....


----------



##  (Aug 28, 2005)

Way cool , could have been MUCH MUCH worse , thankfully it wasnt .


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

shadow10978 wrote:


> An update on Zack....He is doing fine!! Still a little unsteadyon his feet, but other than that and the occasional headache he isdoing great....




:groupparty:

To Zack and You: :highfive: 

Good Job!

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

shadow10978 wrote:


> Thanks carolyn




Sorry you can't make it to the show on the 3rd, Shadow. I really hope to meet you someday. 

Be proud of helping Zack through. That took patience, time, anddevotion. I swear he didn't want to let you down and fought with allhis might. 

:muscleman:


-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Aug 28, 2005)

I think he did also only because he said Goodbyeto me in the ambulance on the way to the hospital.... I refused to lethim go there was just NO way in you know where that was gonnahappen.


----------



## Half-Pint (Aug 28, 2005)

Chaz the man rules! hehe sorry had to get thatoff my chest but uh oh I feeel another one coming Romeo Rules too! heheanyway we had a great time in acton aside from somthing...gah gypsyknows all about that.....i wont go into details..however i brought homethe sweetest "Little" frenchie! Romeo! Hes a broken opal and it took meall of 5 minutes to fall in love lol. He is a big bonehead ithink hes going to CT with gypsy unsure as of yet lol Ill have gypsytake pictures of him tomarrow hehe



Half-Pint


----------



## shadow10978 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes and thank you gypsy for the sweet little doeyou brought me home from acton..... The more time I spend with her thesweeter she is getting lol.... I have pics thanks to mom.


EDIT** shoot thats now I wanted it to come up grrrrrrrrrrrrr anyway hername is celestial Moon, she is just the prettiest little thing...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Chaz! 










Hmmmmm....



Wondering why you would pass on such agreat opportunity to postANOTHER PICTUREOFCHAZ!!!!

Let's get with the programWOMAN!!!



Raspberry


----------



## dootsmom (Aug 29, 2005)

WTG Gypsy!!! I am so happy that she isfinally coming around. You &amp; Cassi have the "magictouch". :blueribbon: I'mjealous!!! :sunshine:


----------



##  (Aug 29, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Way to go Chaz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OW OW not so hard!!!!!! I likeit I like it,,,,,, more pleaselol !!!!!!!! I have to get a new pictureof CHaz but I am afraid he isgoing to try and eat his ribbon lol .butheres one from 2 weeks ago to hold yaover Rzz MyTazz !!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



##  (Aug 29, 2005)

LOL Your Welcome !!!

He is a handsome Dude for sure !!!!

Charlotte . Im sure You have the majiclalso ! look at alll the goodyou do !!! just think where them poorbabies would be with out you! .


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

Look at the poor baby taking his commands so well. 

"STAY THERE,CHAZ!"


----------



##  (Aug 29, 2005)

I think that was one of theFactors the Judge like he was very wellbehaved untill Bugsey and someones Doe tried tosteal his spot light lol , then he got abit snippy , and then it was No Chaz ,behave , stop that you twit , be a goodboy, then when he thought no one was looking athim he would reach over and tryto nip the other 2 lol he wouldspot you looking and he was a perfect:angel:what a clown he is .


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

God, I love that boy! What excitementand joy he's already added to our lives in the short time he's beenhere on earth.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

"...rat bunnies..."

:duh:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 30, 2005)

I hate being the last one to know everything! :X 

Iposted the photo of thehouse on the wrong darn witch! 

I'll use this one from now on! 

Raspberry


----------



##  (Aug 30, 2005)

HEY!!!! Razz :::: 

Dont You go ruining My NastyReputation by Putting Glinda The GoodWitch Up there !!!!!!!!!!!!!:brat:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 30, 2005)

Yep, we'd sure hate for anybody to knowthatol' witchGypsy :witch:is really just a mushunderneath it all!





Raspberry


----------



##  (Aug 30, 2005)

:brat::rofl:RIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't push your luck, Raspberry. 

She can go from this:








To this






with theBlink of an Eye. 

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Sep 1, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 1, 2005)

Chaz is such a handsome boy. He looks like such a sweetheart.

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 1, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> ....with theBlink of an Eye.
> 
> -Carolyn


or a twitch of her nose!

Oh, I crack myselfup!


----------



##  (Sep 1, 2005)

Razz !! You are such a Nut case !!!!!:hug:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 1, 2005)

I know I am! It's cuz I have brain damage! :dude:

Certified, genuine, on an MRI, BRAINDAMAGE!!! So, it's true! I am a nut case!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 1, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I know I am! It's cuz I havebrain damage! :dude:
> 
> Certified, genuine, on an MRI, BRAINDAMAGE!!! So, it's true! I am a nut case!


:foreheadsmack:lol !


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 2, 2005)

It's about time you admitted it, Razzberry! :disgust:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Sep 2, 2005)

That's why she fits in so well around here.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 2, 2005)

yep, yep, yep! Ifit right in cuz we're all thesame!



Well, except Gypsy.... 

She's....different....


----------



##  (Sep 3, 2005)

We had a Wonderfull time at TuckerTown this weekend , Cassi and Cali gotalong wonderfully , course Cassilet Cali come to herand Just basically ignored Caliuntil Cali was ready and this isthe result lol I dont know whowas the bigger puddle !!!

Bunny Kid Puddle !!!!!






Pic of Hyjynx just chillin !!! I thinkboth Boys loved Tucker Town !!!






The Neat sign over the Bunny Barn :


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 4, 2005)

Dearest Gypsy,

And we at Tucker Town had a lovely time with you, Cassi, and your sister. 

I am always a bit concerned with children around my crew because youknow how sensitive Tucks is and how they're just not used to them. 

I have to say that Cassi was far and above one of the Best BehavedChildren I've ever had the pleasure of welcoming into my home. She wasrespectful, polite, she gave better instructions than I could've on howto approach them, etc. What a job you've done with her. She's oneSpecial Little Girl, and the rabbits definitely know it. The way thatCali wouldn't leave her side really touched my heart. I know Cali Girlwill love to see her again in a couple of weeks, as will the rest of usas we welcome you and your sister back.

I'm really looking forward to that show on the 18th. Can't wait to replay the tape, sort of speak.  

Glad you had a chance to talk to Pam, who commented later on how sweet of a person you are, and Raspberry and SLG. 

You are most welcome here anytime. 

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 4, 2005)

Look at that Beautiful Boy, Hyjynx. :tears2:

I'll never get over the beauty, inside and out, of that little guy. God, I love him.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Sep 4, 2005)

LOL Carolyn , Hyjynx is alove for Sure and His BreederMom was just as well enthralledwith him . She posed him up andwas very impressed . Mrs Vaill said itwasnt unusual for one of her Breedings togo on and beat her Pals onthetable , and Thinks Hyjynx has avery good shot of doing justthat . LOLCarlolyn whatstotally funnyis Hyjynx isnt theFriendliest Pal of the litter of 8 ,Fender is . he is a slush bunny andhyjynx is the one in the middle , Elvis is atotal snot and standoffish . rolls thewhites of his eyes up and justcringes to be touched . All 5 Girls allrange somewhere between sweet and snotty,. going down in various degrees , italways amazes me just howdifferent each rabbit is .

Then comes the Goldens , TheBuck is a darling , the Doe is a twit, She likes to try andescape everythime the door isopened lol . 

The Silve Fox same wayOne Doe loves to be pettedand scritched , the Other Doebolts for her Hutch ? they canbe just so different that nightand day is an understatement . 

that reminds me I need pictures of theGoldens and up date the Silver Fox .It amazes me how fast theyactually grow !!!!!!

I so Cant wait for the 18th ,talk about Psyched !!!!! I am stillconcerned with Tucker and his stresslevel has his poops come back tonormal size this morning ?That littleguy just so worries me . AreYou sure its going to be Fairto him when we invade again onthe 18th ?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

Very psyched to have you and yours back toTucker Town on the 18th, Gypsy. Lord knows, it willbe a longer day on Sunday than we had last Saturday, but that's the funof it. Can't wait to see you, Chaz, Hyjynx, etc.again. Let's hope when we return, it's not to the samenonsense as it was this past weekend! :foreheadsmack:

Cali is loving her new mat. She hated it at first, butyesterday, almost each time I glanced over at her when she was in hercage, she was sprawled out on it. I'm glad I finally foundsomething that works.

Wasn't able to find out when they'd be showing the FrenchLops. Sorry! :? Jeannehad a mobof people around her when we went through. (Still get acharge outof how her face dropped when she learned of Chaz'sage.) 

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Sep 6, 2005)

*LOL I know she wastotally Stunned , Poor Woman,lol But the Shock quicklybecame delight when She sawHyjynx and how awesomeHe is turning out .
Mrs Vaill , Bred the Mother to theHyjynx litter , and then soldthe Pregnant Doe to someoneelse , Which I was then able topurchase the wholelitter save 2, one the girlkept and one died . I am stilltrying very very hard to getthe Momma Pal , but the Girl isawaiting a Pal / Flem cross litter , but after thathmmmmmm one never knows . I have triedto get her many times and haveeven offered the babies backafter weaning but so far its ano go , but time will certainly tell. 
Crap forgot to mention , I am veryglad Cali loves her new Matt ,no chewing on it yet I hope .sometimes such stuff is veryhard to resist , kisses tothe furred residents of Tucker Town. and a special one from Cassito Cali . oh ya I forgot I haveto include the Beaver faceTucker was making lmaoeverytime I look at it I burst outlaughing .!!!
This SO SO SO Cracks me UP !!!!!!!!




*


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

Look at those Lips on myTucks!!

And those Sucked in Cheeks!!!

What a Ham!!! What a character!

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2005)

Ooh! I have another picture of the "Tucker Pucker"!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> "Tucker Pucker"


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 6, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> *I have to include theBeaver face Tucker wasmaking lmao everytime I look atit I burst out laughing .!!!
> This SO SO SO Cracks me UP !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

hehe has anyone seen the movie "Zoolander" withBen Stiller ... Tucker is so making the mushed in model face he makesin that movie


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

Didn't see the movie, FreddysMom, but I can picture it! :laugh:

See what you started, Gyps?!

The Tucker Pucker comment from Laura really cracks me up. I've got a _few_ pictures of him doing that. 

He's One of a Kind!

You can have your thread back now, Gypsy. :embarrassed:

Thanks! :kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Sep 6, 2005)

Not a problemTucker is part of thecrazy forum and mycrazy life so he belongs heretoo lol . 
Besides I just love that puckered up moog .!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Isn't this cool?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

I like this one too...


----------



##  (Sep 12, 2005)

Awsome Sand Sculptures , !!!! AND I Also lovethe ones in SLG 's thread , I loved theFinding Nemo movie Irelate wellwith Dory! lmao , swimming, swimming swimming lol .Where ever Did you find the Sculptures ?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

A friend of mine sent them to me. 

(Didn't want to post these in the children's threads, although SLG would probably say, "Cooooooolllll!!!")

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Sep 15, 2005)

I was taking picturestonight of My Baby Standard Rexto post on D7 , and I caught thefunniest thing . I have ghostbabies lmao well You have tosee it to know what Imean . If you look closely atthe baby at the top of thepicture you can seeher face rather clearly lol . 







I put them all in the round pen forthe first time tonight alone , no mommy toget inthere way , and WOW do thesebabies have energy to burn . 






Pam can I Pm You with a couplepictures and ask for an opinion ? I have4 chosen for show but One I am not sureis correct in color .


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 15, 2005)

that is a cool pic, and the babies are really cute!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2005)

That is the cutest picture of those little ones all romping around!

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Glinda! 

I like your ghost babies! Very appropriate that you keep a few of thoseon hand, I never would ofguessed!



Raspberry


----------



##  (Sep 16, 2005)

:rofl: but yaknowwhat " I'm Not Telling where Ihide my Flying Monkeys !!!!!!:dancing:



~Glinda ~


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 16, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> :rofl: but yaknow what " I'mNot Telling where I hide myFlying Monkeys !!!!!!:dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> ~Glinda ~




:shock2:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 16, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> :rofl: but yaknow what " I'mNot Telling where I hide myFlying Monkeys !!!!!!:dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> ~Glinda ~


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 27, 2005)

OhGypsy.



I just read about our Dear Mr. Woo.






My heart breaks for you. It's at times like this that I hatebeing so far away from you and unable to help give anyconsolation. You're in my heart and prayers, Honey.I am so very Very Sorry.





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 27, 2005)

Ohno...



Gypsy, I'm so sorry...

What a sad day.



Raspberry


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 27, 2005)

Gypsy, I am sosorry forwhat you are going through at the moment


----------



## Zee (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG!!!

Gypsy, I'm so sorry about Mr Woo. :tears2:


:hug:


----------



## Zee (Oct 13, 2005)

Gypsy!

Pressie for ya!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> Gypsy!
> 
> Pressie for ya!!!




:great:


----------



##  (Oct 19, 2005)

hey Guys time for a Picture update !

I am not totally holding mybreath yet but I think I may have gottenMY Solid Blue French Lop , This litter wasborna day early ! they were not supposed to beborn until Monday , I came home Sundaynight to find them. Upon pokingand prodding , but not actually picking them upyet. I do believe I have asolid Blue or 3 in this litter I am soexcited I just had to share , Mother isa broken Blue and the father isa broken Opal . fingers crossed . 






The 2 fluffy balls of fur , Momis a Satin angora and dad is a cross between agerman and english Angora . resultingbabies , CUTE!!!!!! and soft ,






Hope you enjoy the pictures .


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the picture, Gypsy! I'm putting these twoinmy basketwhen I go to steal Fredbutswing by to get Chaz and Sky and Ms. Lilly first.





-Carolyn


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 19, 2005)

the 2 little fluffballs are adorable, i might have to go snatching with carolyn.


----------



##  (Oct 19, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thanks for the picture, Gypsy! I'm putting these twoinmy basketwhen I go to steal Fredbutswing by to get Chaz and Sky and Ms. Lilly first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carolyn can we sayGREEDY!!! here lol not onlythese 2 and Fred , but Sky Chaz AND Lilly, geesh ! I think your going toneed to buy a bigger house Dearlol your going to run out ofroom ! lmao .


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

/me puts Fred under lock and key. Now she's evenplotting in other threads, most likely hoping I'llmiss it!



Those lil fuzz balls are SOOO cute gypsy!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh LOOK! Morefeather dusters withears!!!



Raspberry


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yup that make you go AAAAACCCCCHHHHHHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Carolyn can we sayGREEDY!!! here lol not onlythese 2 and Fred , but Sky Chaz AND Lilly, geesh ! I think your going toneed to buy a bigger house Dearlol your going to run out ofroom ! lmao .




We can build more!





I will find a way as I have The Will. 

I'm just watching out for ya, Buddy! I know how many rabbitsyou have and I don't want you to be overwhelmed. Thought I'djust take a few off your hands so that you can relax. 





You know me! Always watching out for the welfare and happiness of my dear Friends



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

so when do i get to meet these gorgeous babies in person and steal one?? hehe


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)

ADORABLE! :inlove:

May I ask what the difference is between a Satin Angora and the other Angoras?


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

Satin Angoras havea sheen to teh wool thatthe English, German and Frenchdont have . when all 3 are bred together thesebabies are the result , lotsofpretty wool with a high sheento it when worked up into a garment.


----------



##  (Oct 28, 2005)

Updated Picture time !!

Just so everyone gets a general senseof just how big Chaz really isI did a comparison shot with myhand resting on his head !:shock:






Blue Litter of french Lops ! One looks like itactuallymay be a Frosted Pearl , its muchLighter in color than the other 2 











Tort Dutch ! so darned cute !!!






8 week Old French Lop babies 






Gypsy's Luck Steel French Lop 






And finally the WHOLE! Chaz!!






Hope you enjoy mybabies , I have had a lot offun with them . every oneis just as precious as the nextone .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 28, 2005)

What are youfeeding Chaz, Magic Beans?? :shock:He's huge!! He makesSebastian look like one of those babies! 

I've decided you sounded overworked theother night when I talked to you, so I'm gonna come get this oneandbabysitfor you! :inlove:

More pictures of _that_ baby please! 

Raspberry


----------



## doodle (Oct 28, 2005)

Aw, look at the baby pics!Soooo sweet. Two of my favoritebreeds--French and English Lops. I love tort Dutchestoo! 

:love:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh my goodness. I'm loving thoseFrench Lops, especially Chaz and that steel colored one. Isthat a buck or doe? It's gorgeous.

I have a Holland, a Mini and an American Fuzzy, now I just need a Frenchie and an English and my collection will be complete!



Laura


----------



##  (Oct 28, 2005)

HI Laura ,

The Steel is a Doe ,an unplanned Rabbit but she is hereso here she stays. Some One decided theywanted her then after about a monthdecided they didnt , So I have her . She is about 5months old maybe 6 by now andis huge Not nearly as Big asChaz was at that age but close. I forgot to mention Laurathere will be 4 broken Aguti French Lopbabies up for adoption as soon as yourready . 8 weeks from now there will be (either ) Broken Opals or Broken Blues , Iam not sure which their going tobe quite yet.

OK Razz, You baby sit Gypsys Luck andChaz I get SLG AND Bastian. sounds like a greattrade off to me . 

Sadly Doodle thats the lastLitter Mr Stubby will ever Father , He had tobe put down due to amassive ear infection (absess ) thatwent to his brain , Was I heartbroken, oh hell ya I was , I hadhim since he was 2 months oldhis breeder was giving him away beacuse the mother had overgroomed his ears and tail ,Hence his name . He is sorely missedthats for sure .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 28, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> OK Razz, You baby sit Gypsys Luck andChaz I get SLG AND Bastian. sounds like a greattrade off to me .


----------



##  (Nov 5, 2005)

I was taking pictures of theFrench Lop babies up for Adoption todyand decided to go a little wild , ( wellas wild as an old lady can getanyways ) so after fighting half the nightto get them resized I had PGGresixe them for me so Icould share with You all, enjoy:

Chaz has gotten hormones , hethinks my arm is now his besst friend:shock:






Dutch Babies : too bad the torts are all Blues !no worries I was hoping forthat .






One of the Blue French Lops :






Oh ya and the little troublemakers that started the whole picturesession .LOL


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 6, 2005)

I looooooooves me that Moosey boy! I cant believe how big he has gotten!!

Mr. Moose from like two months ago


----------



##  (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL Tiff , that carrier wassupposed to be able to carry a full size Flemish , Guesswhos lard but wont fit any morelol . he is certainly a huge boy. best part of it is He isntdone growing yet lol .


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, I want that blue French Lop. And Jynx...

I'll be coming to collect. Yes, I'm going to plan a bunnynapping.



Or maybe a bunnytrain...



Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 6, 2005)

Soooo, speaking ofvery large moose bunnies... what _exactly_ kind of lop-moose bunnyis Chaz???

Raspberry


----------



##  (Nov 7, 2005)

Razz :

Mr Chaz Moose is a French Lop . Anda very handsome boyto boot . 

Right now I have French Lop babies whoare topping 4 lbs at 10 weeks old lol . Imay have more Mooses on the up and coming . ( NoChaz is not the father )


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Gypsy,

instead of trying to bunny nap all of your babies, how's about i just move to your house? I could be your assistant 

lol, Nicole


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 7, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Iforgot to mention Laura there willbe 4 broken Aguti French Lop babies upfor adoption as soon as your ready . 8weeks from now there will be ( either ) BrokenOpals or Broken Blues , I amnot sure which their going to bequite yet.


Oh, Gypsy. I'm just seeing this. It's a good thing I live so far away!

How many blue French babies do you have? The one in the picis adorable - ooh - those little ears! How old is he?

Laura


----------



## Zee (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey Gypsy!

Lop saw a pic of Chaz and I think she has falling in Love with him.

I think you will have to ship him over to me.

:love:


----------



## ariel (Nov 8, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Iwas taking pictures of the French Lopbabies up for Adoption tody and decidedto go a little wild , ( well as wild asan old lady can get anyways )


 That's enough of the "old" talk there lady!!

You are as only as old as you feel or the person you are feeling LOL

Old is such a naughty word in my book.


----------



##  (Nov 8, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *gypsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I forgot tomention Laura there will be 4broken Aguti French Lop babies up for adoptionas soon as your ready . 8 weeksfrom now there will be ( either ) BrokenOpals or Broken Blues , I amnot sure which their going to bequite yet.
> ...


The Blue litter( all Opals ) arejust going on 3 weeks old and there is 6 of them .


----------



##  (Nov 8, 2005)

Bitzy had her Last litter ofKitens last night , its kind ofbitter sweet , These Kittens are the last legacy toMr.Woo , I was hoping for a Solid Blackbut She only had Four Babies, all 4 havenew homes . Dont mind the mess all 8 yrold girls clean their rooms thesame way .


----------



## ariel (Nov 8, 2005)

They look quite comfy all snuggled in there


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish there was a little, black, male kitten inthere...


----------



##  (Nov 8, 2005)

You and me both Razz!:tears2:


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh those kittens are adorable!! Is the one a marble? I love that coloring.

Jen


----------



##  (Nov 8, 2005)

Jen : Not sure what you mean by amrble ? but one is Blck Tiger and theother 3 are orange tigers


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 8, 2005)

The black tiger, is he striped like Mom or are the stripes more like swirls around. Mom looks just like my Shasta.

Jen


----------



##  (Nov 8, 2005)

The Mommy Kitty isa Half Bengal , If I can ever get her tosit in one place closeenough I will get a Picture ofher eyebrows ,They form a ridge over hereyes giving her the " I am grumpy look "when in fact sheis the swetest thing on 4 paws, as for the swirling affect Iam not sure , Cassi's bed is too low , kittens are too far back and Iam too old anf fat to get underthere and get back up , lol besides we soldthe Wrecker we had years ago lmao. Hopefuly she will move them in a weekor so , so that I can actually get areall good look at them .


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 8, 2005)

Mommy must be just like Shasta, but minus theattitude. LOL Shasta is 1/2 Bengal too.But she is the most neurotic thing in the world. I handraised her from 2 weeks and I am the only person who she will let nearher. She has that Bengal fur.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

You scared the heck outta me, Woman!! Zee was concerned because your daughter couldn't get you. 

In your own words, you ever do that again, and I'll nail your feet tothefloor.



-Carolyn


----------



##  (Nov 9, 2005)

CRIMMINY! cripes I had tomake anEmergency run to Walmart this morning MyCoffee Machine commited suicide and I had nomorningCoffee!

Ihome now and alls good even got2different types of Machines JUST IN case the newone decides to jump ship !


----------



## ariel (Nov 9, 2005)

:rofl:

Where on earth did you find that smiley type thingy Gypsy????

And Crimminy Cripes??? I love that saying LOL I'll have to remember that one.

So ok by now you'd of had coffee so????? What's it like???? lol


----------



##  (Nov 9, 2005)

allbetter now coffee in hand andfeelin good!!!!!!

Smileys are courtisy of Smiley central , justbe sure after down load tousea spy sweeper to get rid oftracking cookies.


----------



## ariel (Nov 9, 2005)

I like these weird faces you guys comeup with, I have tried smiley central before but no luck in getting itto work, I think has something to do with the platform I use as I don'tuse explorer.

Anyway I have found a heap of others that I can sift through.

Enjoy that coffee Gypsy, I know what I am like without my morning cuppait seems like the day just isn't right until you had one.


----------



##  (Nov 9, 2005)

Ariel , it sounds likea firewall problem , it runs onan active X program and if you dont allowit it wont work , nest time youtry to down load it just on top ofthe window it will come up with abar saying active x blocked ifyou right click on it it will ask if youwant to open it or not justclick yes , you dont need IE touse smiley central , I use many different browserswith it on them and all work fine as longas you allow Active X.


----------



## ariel (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Gypsy!:thanks:


----------



##  (Nov 10, 2005)

Opal Litter update :


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 10, 2005)

:faint:What gorgeous babies. They all soprecious.:heart:I love the two brokens. I so love the one inthe middle in the first pic.









I'm in love.:inlove:

Tina


----------



##  (Nov 11, 2005)

A Picture for RazzmaTazz and Carolyn :::

Look how the Boy has grown ,Keep in mind he was only standing up NOTstreatching lol . 






and he is not done growing as yet!!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 12, 2005)

:shock:You're gonna need a saddle for him before long!


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 12, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> :shock:You're gonnaneed a saddle for him before long!


:rofl:


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 12, 2005)

> You're gonna need a saddle for him before long


If you only knew... He is turning into such a lard butt!! He is stillhandsome, but oy vay is he ever heavylol.


----------



##  (Nov 12, 2005)

:nonono:Shadow dontyou be picking on my lard butt , erm Imean My Chaz , he is right where he is supposed tobe for his age . 8 months old and 9.2 lbs. I do believe though all his weight isin his teeth , If your not fastenough with the nightly treat all 9.2 lbsare sunk into you finger , wrist armwhich eve he can reach at the time , rush rushrush what a spoiled brat !:love:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 12, 2005)

9 lbs hmmm...Well, another couple months and he'll weigh more than SLG's littledog! :shock:


----------



##  (Nov 14, 2005)

I just want to tell veryone I wont betyping a lot for this next week , Its a bit ahrd t type and will takeme forever to get this typed out, I will be on andchecking in on everyone and every bun.

We were dressing out a deer this morning and accidents happen, I zigged Shadow Zagged and I caught the end of the flietKnife into the inside of my thumb ( yes the bad one ) The cutis to the bone with the knife tip still in there, It wasnt realizeduntill after teh stitches, that it had broken off inside. so we justhave to wait for it to basically work its way back out. The Cut wasclosed with 2 stitches , but the where it is , is teh problem , its ina normally high movement area just forward of the last nuckle beforeteh hand and just off to the side. basically 1/4 inch from where I hadoriginally damaged tendons ,nerves and blood vessels. 

The Only saving grace is I cant feel where teh stitches andcut is ,due to lack of nerves in that area , Down side is I can feelteh bone throbbing and driving me crazy. So I will be here , just notresponding too often.


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 14, 2005)

Gypsy, that body cast ideaissounding better and better for you LOL

on a serious note though ... OUCH! I hope everything heals alright and that the tip works it way out quickly!

and just a friendly reminder....have youhad a tetnus shot within the past 5 years?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 14, 2005)

Gypsy, sorry to hear you got hurt.

:kiss:and :hug:

please get better soon we need your responses, (some more than others )

Nicole


----------



##  (Nov 14, 2005)

This is what it looks like , cant really see much of the swelling but here it is.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 14, 2005)

Gypsy, put those flying monkeys to work! Tell them to take dictation or you'll cook them up in your kettle!



Sorry to hear about your mishap. That sounds reallypainful. Maybe you should take a little break. Oh,I forgot, you don't know what that is. 

Seriously, take it easy. We'll miss you and we'll be here when you get back.

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 14, 2005)

You seriously havea screw loose!





WOMAN! Why are you leaving it inthere??



I so would not be dealing well with this... 







Raspberry


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 14, 2005)

Nah she is lieing to y'all she ticked me off tothe max and I stabbed her lol..... I guess the onlty thing I could dowas look at my ol man and say "I stabbed my mom", the plus side is thatI froze and didnt move the knife at all, which is cool cause it causedless damage.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 14, 2005)

SLG just saw thepicture and said "EEEWWWW!" what happened! Then covered her eyes andsaid "roll that screen up!" :shock:


----------



##  (Nov 14, 2005)

Im not up for another round of major surgery onthat thumb again is one reason its stays put, itwill works its way out eventually , 

And Shadow you twit you didnt do it I basically ranthe thumb into it, the stupid thumb is always in the way, Itseven managed to get under a running chainsaw once.Chit happens, life goes on .


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 14, 2005)

Mega-ouch! Sure hope it heals quickly with no problems.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 14, 2005)

LOL :laugh:but it makes for a much better storylol... Awww poor SLG we didnt mean to gross the poor munchkin out..Butspeaking of pain and SLG in the same topic how is the little sweetydoing??


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 15, 2005)

She's hanging inthere, thanks for asking! She got a double duty of gross though...right after she saw the thumb picture, she went ahead of me to get ourfavorite TV show turned on, CSI. And the show started out with one ofthe guys having a nail stuck in his eyeball from a nailgun!:shock:She said it was a very gross night!


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 15, 2005)

Awww poor little thing, hopefully today will bebetter for her lol no more grossing out poor little SLG. Just as anupdate on mom her thumb is very very sore this morning, its right inthe part of the thumb that whether you move the thumb or not it stillflex's. So the stitches are sore and so is the bone and all the tendonsin her hand from having to compensate for not being able to hold aknife right.


----------



##  (Nov 15, 2005)

Poor SLG, I guess everyone was out to gross her out last night , even the TV lol.



SLG: why is it when hurts happen to Us its cool and neat ,but when it happens to someone else it bothers us more,? anythoughts Sweet Heart?:kiss:


----------



## JimD (Nov 15, 2005)

OUCH!!:shock:

Hope you're feeling ok today!

~JimD

***wonders what they were "dressing" at the time of the chainsaw mishaponder:***


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh Gypsy!! :sad:

I just saw your hand. :no: Not a good place to cutyourself - the thumb is probably our most used finger as we can't pickanything up without it.

Keep it clean, Dear Heart! I'm pray for a quick and completerecovery. Good Lord, if it's not one thing, it's another, ey?

I hope the throbbing and pain has dimished since it happened.

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 15, 2005)

:jumpforjoy:I have an idea! I have an idea! 

Since you can't do stuff with your thumbhurting, you should make ol' what's-his-butt fluff some cushions foryou to plant your tushy on, then he can massage your tootsies, make youa nice meal and hand feed it to you, and then do yourchores...hmmm....

 there must be more.... It's yourturn to be taken careof!



Raspberry


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow Gypsy, that sounds _nasty_! And I agreewith Carolyn, the thumb is so important to us for being able to dothings. (If my dog had thumbs I'd be in serious trouble...:?) Take careof it and yourself, and yes...take things easy for a change and leteveryone elsepamper you! 

Feel better soon....

:sickbunny:


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 15, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> :jumpforjoy:I have an idea!I have an idea!
> 
> Since you can't do stuff with yourthumb hurting, you should make ol' what's-his-butt fluff some cushionsfor you to plant your tushy on, then he can massage your tootsies, makeyou a nice meal and hand feed it to you, and then do yourchores...hmmm....
> 
> ...



:rofl: Thats a great idea Raz, but ummm yeah if he were to cook mom andcass would starve lol goodness only knows what he might try to feedthem. Also I just dont see him doing it.


----------



##  (Nov 15, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> :jumpforjoy:I have an idea! Ihave an idea!
> 
> Since you can't do stuff with your thumbhurting, you should make ol' what's-his-butt fluff some cushions foryou to plant your tushy on, then he can massage your tootsies, make youa nice meal and hand feed it to you, and then do yourchores...hmmm....
> 
> ...




:rofl: omg thats too funny, old whats his buttactually do something for himeself I have a better chanceof a more hotter climate freezing over !!!

*******I just saw your hand. :no: Not a good placeto cut yourself - the thumb is probably our most used finger as wecan't pick anything up without it.

Keep it clean, Dear Heart! I'm pray for a quick and completerecovery. Good Lord, if it's not one thing, it's another, ey?

I hope the throbbing and pain has dimished since it happened.*******

Carolyn , I havent had proper use of that thumb for nearly 15years now, its no bigdeal . its just another bumpin the road , I have learned to use my hand in different ways . I havealso learned wehn smacking hubby cassi Shadow orone of her 3 kids , to wake up their brian , that I can smackthem and pick their noise with my thumb at teh sametime.

JimD, wasnt dressing anything with the chainsawaccident , that happened while cutting wood, , allI have to say to teh hubby is get teh chain saw I will helpwith wood and he goes all pale in the face.

The throbbing has let up some today , well it hadtill I cuffed on of the kids and made itache all over again. Then of course notenough hurt was inflicted so Shadow had to torture me somemore by banging into it in the car. Cats keepgrowling at it, and most of the bunniesrun away from that fat white thing.LOL. well except MissCheeky Butt herself , she came flying at it all growiling andsnarling. all whole 1 lb of her.lol.

*****Thats a great idea Raz, but ummm yeah if he were to cookmom and cass would starve lol goodness only knows what he might try tofeed them. ******

Shadow has a point , I would have to go around for a headcount, yep 50 + rabbits ( check ) 2 cats ( check ) 4 kittens ( check )3 Birds ( check ) 4 snakes ( check ) 1 kid ( check check).assorted ducks, chickens etc, ( check chrck ) .Look at him and say OK: what is it ? , go make myself a sandwich.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 15, 2005)

> Shadow has a point , I wouldhave to go around for a head count, yep 50 + rabbits ( check ) 2 cats (check ) 4 kittens ( check ) 3 Birds ( check ) 4 snakes ( check) 1 kid ( check check). assorted ducks,chickens etc, ( check chrck ) . Look at him and say OK: whatis it ? , go make myself a sandwich.




:shock:


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2005)

Hiya gypsy!!:wave:

How's the thumb doin'?onder:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah, um.... who'scooking Thanksgiving dinner?? Please tell me it's not whats-his-butt!:shock:

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Yeah, um.... who's cookingThanksgiving dinner?? Please tell me it's not whats-his-butt!:shock:
> 
> Raspberry


***meanwhile at "Jim's Eats"....***

"......microwave on High for 10 minutes......extinguish flame and let sit for 1 minute before serving"

:cooking:


----------



##  (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks For AskingJim D , I was getting \around to posting butwoke up a bit under the weather , andit looks like the weather maybe on us beofre thanksgiving , Have Imentioned I HATE SNOW!

I got the stitches out onMonday. the outside scar is healing nicely but itis feared that more internal damagewas done , They are waiting to seewhat the tendon will do , ifit will mend itself ( its seperatedlengthwise this time). I have lost what littlefeeling in the tip that I hadand now the upperjoint wont bend , Up side is . I haventhad total use of that thumb since 19 91so I am used to working with out most ofit . just now the stupid thing will get inthe way more often and I wonteven feel the problem untillits too late . kinda like LastMonday lol .


----------



##  (Nov 23, 2005)

RAZZ:: 

Whats his Butt is NOT allowed near the Stove, cooking utensiles , poor bugger islucky to be allowed to use a dull spoon ,Even then I am sure to carefully checkfor a sharpening stone.,:growl:ya just never knowwith him .

I will be cooking Dinner , hardpart will be peeling the potatoes andsquash, I have to remember all overagain how to hold the knife and peel atthe same time , No big , 

whats really annoying is I have to wear old ladystreatchy pants untill I can figure outhow to button jeans and use azipper agin lmao .


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 23, 2005)

Too bad you dont live closer Gypsy... I havewaaaaay too much food for two people... I ordered my turkey... and thenyesterday, one of our clients' guardians came in with 13 15lb turkeys:shock:

He bought all of the regular staff a blooping turkey!

&gt;.&lt; dont know what the heck I am gunna do wth all this turkey...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

What's the good word on thatthumb?



-Carolyn


----------



##  (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL Yep thats itspermenet position now lol straight up ,or out to the side dependingwhich way the hand is being held at any givenmoment lol .

Doc says it will live, itsa long way from my heart , ( especially where as Ileave my heart in a dresser constantly ) . 99.9 bunnies allagree if its sticking out itmust be edible !:shock:Everyone has tried to get a bite ofthe funny colored carrot sticking out of my hand .lol dweebs . 

It will never get back to what it wasbefore but If hubby doesnt getit with a chain saw , therabbits dont decide it is edibleIt just may stay on my handfor the rest of my life .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 28, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Ifhubby doesnt get it with achain saw , the rabbits dont decide it isedible It just may stay on myhand for the rest of my life .


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 29, 2005)

Well one thing to say is... nothing keeps Gypsy down for long lol!

I jusdt realized... it is gunna be vera dangerous when this bunnytransfer goes down... all those cute bunnies at Gypsies place......

Oh dear lord what did I get mahself into!


----------



##  (Nov 29, 2005)

:rofl:Mellissa youare so in deeeeepppppp poo poo lol . One More dayleft before I see if I have Palomino Babies, theywill be of the lynx variety for my firstbreeding , hopefully it was a successful take !Nothing cutier than Pal babies inthe nest box LOL they are all ears ,

I was able to also abscond with 6 Goldens from a YouthBreeder who will be graduating in theSpring , I have 2 of her babiesPreviously , whodid very well on the Tables at Storrs. Iwill try to get pictures up as soon as I know whois who (have to match ear numbers topedigrees). The only One I am sure ofisthe Buck lol . Her Herd willbe continued as well as herestablished Line .

The Golden Buck is much Lighter in colorthat Tank is ,. His Genes will lightenTanks Babies from the deepbrassy red to the nice Golden colorJudges will be looking for , I am so excited .


----------



##  (Nov 29, 2005)

I went with Shadow today topick up her new Mini Rex Doeand stumbled acrossed this stunning Pieceof Dutch . I am going to incorperate himinto my Blue line With hopes ofGetting some nice chocolates and Blues ,( Im hoping this is how it will work ) 







His Name is DD Bunny and comesfrom The same BreederStubby came home from, Thanks Sherry !!


----------



##  (Dec 3, 2005)

I just took picturesof my Blue Tort litter and amhoping Starlight Rabbitry andPam take a look and can tell mewhat they think of the Two Black and white Babies .Out of 6 babies onl 2 are missmarked , Of courseBlue Tort Dutch are not recognised byyARBA which is a shame, this is abeautiful litter . 

The Two Black and Whites , will pose them later :






The whole Tort Litter together :


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 3, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> OneMore day left before I see if I have PalominoBabies, they will be of the lynx varietyfor my first breeding , hopefully it was asuccessful take !





> The Golden Buck is much Lighter incolor that Tank is ,. His Genes willlighten Tanks Babies from thedeep brassy red to the nice Goldencolor Judges will be looking for , I amso excited .


Are there going to be Pal babies???

Are they from Tank and the Golden Buck???

I'm so behind! When did this happen?

Laura


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 3, 2005)

Gypsy, Nice litter. To get alitter of Dutch that looks clean in the markings isawesome!!! The blacks look nice but look a little long in themidsection. They have long heads, however, I am only going bythe pics and would have to put my hands on them to better judgethem. They look like something to keep and tinker aroundwith. However, the blue torts I would not keep and would findhomes for them. 

Just a comment on that chocolate buck you just picked up...Don't usehim in your blue line!!!!! You will get lilacswhich are cute but not recognized. Dutch breeders who raisechocolates and blues usually have seperate black lines foreach. For example, I raise only blacks and blues, when I buya black doe or buck, I make sure that there is no chocolate in thebackground. I had chocolates before and you only breed blacksto them that have no blues in the background. Generally,Chocolate Dutch breeders only breed chocolate to chocolate andoccasionally throw a black (with no blue in the background) into themix to darken up the chocolate. 

Remember, this is only my opinion based on knowledge gained from fellow Dutch breeders. 

Sharon


----------



##  (Dec 3, 2005)

Sharon , It May be onlyYour Opinion but it is worthits weight In my Opinion I haveseen Your Dutch and am in Aweof them , especially the ones with theshort noses lol those are my Favs.Besides had I NOTtrusted and valued your opinionI would never have Pm'd and asked for it. I will get them posed upand see if the length is still there ,especially the Black and whites , I know its sohard to judge and tell what a babiespotential is while they are running around a cageplaying ," get that flash thingy awayfrom me " . Little stinkers , the onlyones staying still were the ones tryingto hide behind the moving ones. :X


----------



##  (Dec 3, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *gypsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OneMore day left before I see if I have PalominoBabies, they will be of the lynx varietyfor my first breeding , hopefully it was asuccessful take !
> ...


No Laura the ding bat missed yetagain , this makes 2 miss'es for her now ,Im not sure who is or what isthe problem , They were going to be Lynx babies, Tank isnt due to be bred untilthe end of the month when I know she isin peak condition . Did I mention Ihad picked up 6 New Palominosfrom a Breeder in northern NH , these 6are excellent stock and very well takencare of . I will use the BuckSam to breed to Tank , his lightercolor will balance out her harsher morebrassy orange coloring , Itsan awsome Match .


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 3, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Iwill use the Buck Sam to breedto Tank , his lighter colorwill balance out her harsher more brassyorange coloring , Its anawsome Match .


Ooh! I can't wait to see those babies! Tank is going to be a great mom again.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, there goes my heart! I lost it to those baby dutches. They look like they're in the same type of cage that Tucks has. 

Hey, Gypsy, 

How's Tank's 'tude?

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 4, 2005)

Carolyn : Tanks Tude ?what Tude ? , honestly she has become themost super sweet Rabbit I have in hteBarn , She eagerly comes to the front of thecage for rubs and snuggles, she anticipates getting out ofher cage and comesout easily , no fighting , no wrestling . We hadone small incidence of a power struggle but she hasgiven up on trying to be a pushy rabbit . MaybeMiss Psycho Bunny realizes Psycho Momcould very well get the Better of her ? 

I asked SLG to name this litttle blackand white Dutch baby : SLG Pm'd me thismorning with the name MIlly! , I feelso special , to have a littlegirl Name My Bunny After her Gram Milly .

So Introducing Grammy Milly:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 4, 2005)

:tears2: That's so awesome that Tank's 'tude isgone. See that! She had it the whole time because she couldn't wait toget to her Forever Home. 

So Youuuuu'reee the one SLG was trying to send a PM to! She called methis morning because she was concerned that a PM didn't go through. 

Milly!! :inlove:

You _Sooo_ Rock for letting her pick a name. :elvis:

That is Too Cool, and Milly fits her perfectly. 

:blueribbon:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

How's the baby doing, Gypsy?

Did she make it through the night?

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

YES!!! Cheddar isdoing well this morning the stinker! scare the life out of me just inorder to fill his selfish needof being a house bunny! He loves it in hte house, he isnt showing any more signs of twitching (mini seizure type issues ) . He has also regained balance ,and energy , I am wonderingmaybe he got too cold ? im not sure , but for awhile it was very touch and go with him . 

The Kittens decided he was small enoughto torment lol , I looked over and had to grab thecamers thisis what I saw.






Notice the look of concern on that baby rabbits face !:laugh:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!



Good job withCheddar.

Gladyou killed the bug!

That kitten is too cute.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm SO glad the baby is doing better thismorning....I think there's a rumor goin around your bunny barn..."actsick and she'll bring you in the house"....one by one they are slowlyworking their way inside.. 

Seriously though...good job catching that the lil one was sick..I'm soglad that once again you were able to pull another one through...theyare SO lucky to have you!


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

Ya Know PGG before toolong ALL the brats will be in the house, at this rate @! 

sets the scene!

2 bedroom Trailer ! 2 Adult cats ! 4 kittens ! 2 Doves ! AConjure! A Parolette ! 2 Snakes ! and 50 something Rabbits , plus a kidMe and the Hubby!!!!!

SCARES!!!!! ME !!!!!!:scared: :faint:


----------



## irishmist (Dec 13, 2005)

Y'all keep missing " AND A PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE"



:brat:

Susan


----------



## JimD (Dec 13, 2005)

Those dutch babies are sooooo cute!!!!

How's your thumb doing?


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

JimD:

Thumb is doing better , still cant bendit like before but hey ya learn to live with it ,yet again , freakin cold makes it throub worse thana tooth ache but oh well , thats what gloves aremade for .



Susan: ummmm Did I forget to tell you , when thePartridge fell out of the Pear Tree, we made a nicesauce out of the Pears and Ate the little blaghart.LOL . 

Some Days it sure does feel like I am running a Zoo , fun fun fun !!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

I NEED to see pictures of the Moose and Mr. Jynx ASAP! 

..and how could I have forgetten....Freddy's evil twin too!


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL I was going to get picturestonight Tiff but unfortunately itdidnt turn out as good as I would have liked , Welost one of the Tort babies tonight , I guess hehadnt pulled far enough out of it andjust expired.


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> LOLI was going to get pictures tonight Tiffbut unfortunately it didnt turnout as good as I would have liked , We lost one ofthe Tort babies tonight , I guess he hadntpulled far enough out of it and justexpired.


oh no! Gypsy Im so sorry!


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

I did find out itwas mold in the center of the hay bales, My feed store sent back the whole load , I askedthem if anyone else had issues with htis load ofhay and was told yes the center ofthe bales were molded . I am nowconcerned for the other 5 I am justpraying they can pull out of it , thankfully noneof the older rabbits are having an issueright now . 

My feed store has offered to replace thebales , thats not a concern as I toldthem , But losing 6 baby dutch will break my heartif it happens .


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

ugh ... how terrible! ...butat least you know what the problem is, so that the other babies can beaffectively treated if any problems come up. You should save a sampleof the mold and give it to your vet so that if the lil guys need to betreated they will know exactly what treatmentto use.


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

Cheddar is doing well onBaytrill and the subQ they stuck under is skin, and I have been giving him Rasberry teaby serynge. I have started the other 4 on it aswell but have to wait till morning to get themsubQ'd , major inconvience butwe do what we have to do .


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, I am so sorry about losing the baby. I hope the others are OK. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 14, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> ...I guess he hadnt pulled far enough out ofit and just expired.


I adore you! You have such a way of putting thingssometimes.


----------



##  (Dec 14, 2005)

I am sorry Razz, I didnt know how to put it gently other than that .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 15, 2005)

I wasn'tchastising you dear! I really meant it! You walk such a line betweengetting right to the dirt of the matter and then sometimes you are sosensitive. This was a great example of that... Your way of saying thathe's crossed the bridge was a gypsyism if ever there was one!



Raspberry


----------



##  (Dec 15, 2005)

:hug:Thanks Razz , I knew you were not chastizing , 

Sometimes I get a bit overly emotionalabout losing Babies . and after the fightwith Cowboy and these 6 Dutch babies , the need to findcorrect wording was out the window asfrustration on the death of the baby andthe loss of Bullet was a bit much to bear inthe same 2 week period. I am not aneasily frustrated person . I do have to tell youthat those two deaths rocked me tothe core , especially with Bullets coming so out ofthe Blue and at that time whatseemed to no apparent cause . 

The deaths have caused me torethink whats going on here and to lookfor alrenative means of getting hay to them. and Alternatives to everything elseconcerning the rabbits . I know 2 balesdont make a bad truck load But the what ifsare scaring the life out of me . Myscariest thought is what IF it had efftectedmy Pregnant Flemish ! and she had aborteda much anticipated litter , There is somuch to think about and to take into concideration. I have warned before that Breeding is not forthe faint of heart . But i didnt know it would bemy Heart that was severely Tested . 

remember : Even though a Willow bends in the wind , The Willow also has a breaking point .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry thatthis has been so rough on you. But as youput so well, you canbend a long way before you break. 

Sometimes it's just up to a higher power.We don't even know why. Even though it's difficult, remember thatsomebody that is a lot better at mapping things out, is planning thetrip... Who knows what mayhave been ahead for thosetwo?

When it's our time, it's our time. Ashard as it is to see it come.Be it bunnies, friendsor Grandmas...We just have to learn to love them enough tolet them go. Then we go on and try to live a little betterbylearning from something they shared with us while they werehere. 

Raspberry


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 17, 2005)

Importing comments from another thread for editorial comments:

gypsy* wrote: *


> Im not stubborn.....







Raspberry


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2005)

:rofl:

Stubborn WHO ME!!!:angel:


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2005)

For Freddy's Mom :

Chaz!






Hyjynx:






For PGG:

Ethel aka Keiko : Ethel is a Champagne DArgent.






For SLG:

Gramma Milly: 






Gramma Milly and her brother haveBoth decided that they need a skunk strip runningup the back of their necks . Neither I believe isshowable , oh well the search goes on .Both will stay here with me . their justto sweet of babies to rehome .


I forgot to add the Happy couple , They were introducedYesterday , Miss Tank Bossy Pants Thought they should , Poorshy introverted Sam thought they shouldnt, so Tank decides to nip thefeet and the chase was on ! :disgust:Babies on hte 16 Jan. who knows , she wasinsistant but he wasnt really umup to it .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 17, 2005)

Now, this is what we have all been waiting for! :bunnydance:


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 17, 2005)

ok wheres the picsof my baby spotty butt lololol i still so want thatlittle baby LOL


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2005)

Miss Emily Snotty Pants.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 17, 2005)

:star: :star: :star: :star: :star:

Gypsy,

These are the best pictures to date that I've seen. :blueribbon:

They all look phenomenal.

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 17, 2005)

*:heart::love:gypsy wrote: *


> Miss Emily Snotty Pants.





> :love::heart:


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2005)

I have been sitting herethinking and thinking about Our Miss Tank.and Concidering we really have no way to judge acuratelyjust how old she really is , Rose thinkssomewhere around 4 , but it could be more or less .I have decided that If she took lastnight and does kindle around Jan 16th ,This litter may be her last litter of babies .Judgement will be made upon kindle and how well shebouces back from her conception and weaning. I would personally rather have her happyand be able to retire into a pet rabbitfor the rest of her days . Sheis a joy to be around andloves to bask in attention .She really enjoys her Round pen time, even gives me half binkies , Shewill even come over to me nowwhen I sit inthe pen with herand nudge me for attention , lay comfortableand relaxed as I pet her from earto toe . 

She doesnt fight mepicking her up , nor does she offer to bite , scratch , or beobnoxious , I have a tendency to hold her as one would holda small child , facing me arm around hershoulders and an arm under her Butt .her response to that is bump me under thechin so I rest my chin on herhead , her eyes close and Wewalk to the pen .

Spmeone once mentioned her snottyattitude as being one of not beinginthe right forever home . Ihave to agree with that statement . Shehas turned into one of the best well behaved rabbitsin my Barn . 

This is my main reason in notwanting to breed her again . I want tokeep her in teh good graces she is in now. As her and I grow old together we willforge a friendship unlike she has ever known before .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, Tank is beautiful she seems so happy to have a wonderful home.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 18, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Asher and I grow old together we will forgea friendship unlike she has ever known before.


Gypsy, this just made my day.

Tank finally has a forever home and knows real love. 

You're the best.

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 18, 2005)

OMG I cant believe how much Mr. Jynx's face has matured! ::sniff:: he's growing up into such a man! :tears2:

Mr. Moose looks awesome as always! How much is he weighing these days??

and oh my gosh ... Freddy's evil twin is still the cutest ever! and the fact she'sa snot makes her even cuter LOL ..

My want list:

1. Freddy's evil twin, 2. a Pal baby, 3. a Checkered Giant baby ....butalas ..every time I speak with Brian he stresses ... NO MORE BUNNIES:X....we'll see come January ...heh..


----------



## naturestee (Dec 18, 2005)

Gypsy, I'm so happy for you and Tank.It sounds like you have a really good thing going on. I'mglad the goofy girl found a good home.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 18, 2005)

Wonderful pictures, Gypsy, and your post aboutTank warmed my heart. It will be great if she has taken, then canretire and spend the rest of her time snuggling with you, her foreverMom :tears2:. I'm so happy for you both!

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 21, 2005)

I feel sunshine in my heart!:love:

You and Tank deserve each other. I thinkshe must have known it was okay to let her defenses down and just beloved. 

You're a good bunny mommy! 





Raspberry


----------



##  (Dec 22, 2005)

Time for an Update !

Please Read First , Before Looking at the Pictures.

Got 2 new babies in last night and Shadow has the third .

Jumping up on a soap box withthis one . and I am sure Blue Giants willjump right up here with me . CrossingPalomino with Flemish was one thing ,sometimes One can get the desired effectsto better one or the other breed, but asI post these pictures you are going tosee just how stupid some peoplecan be and how theyfoolishly jump into breeding just for the ProcessorPlant and have no regards for color ,style , bone density and temperment .whats really scarey is some of thesebabies can and do go into private homes. as Pets! Or they unknowinglyend up as some childs 4H project withdisasterous results . 

what you are going to see , andat first you may not thinksomething is amiss here so I willexpalin it as I go along .

This picture shows a Sandy Flemish and aBlack Flemish , both these babies have Pedigrees ,What you dont see at first glanceis the Sandy has the wrong color Ticking, it isnt even and it isnt uniformedmeaning way too light on hte bottom ofthe rabbit graduating up to an almost though notquite Sandy ticking . 

On the Black what you see is the Blackbody color , but upon closer inspectionyou will notice the Fawn undercoat. Herunderbelly is Blue.

The Mother of this litter of 9 is a Stunniing Steelwith a bad attitude weighing in at just over 17lbs. 

The Father is a beautiful Fawn with thetemperment of aLover ,who Iwould guesstamate at close to 20 lbs ,these kids are not going to be smallpocket rabbits . They just turned 8 weeksold and these 2 already weigh 4 lbs each .

















For anyone working with 4 H children :

Please feel free to use these pictures and thispost as a deterent toBreedforComercial Rabbit Sales , If theyperchance do breed for such purposesremind them it IS NOT a good idea to put them outfor the unsuspecting Public to purchase andpossible breedings that may occure.

I bought these rabbits with the intentof Educating the missgnomer ofbreeding for fun and profit andanyone else who feels this wayand would also like to pass the messagealong is free to use this post as a learning tool .

I will jump down off the soap box nowand let everyone digest my rantings Thank You foryou time, patience and help.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, I hate when people don't do breedingthe correct way at all. That is a shame for that. But on the other handthey are beautiful though. But not to mess around runing something likethat though.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 22, 2005)

:blueribbon:

Great Job Gypsy.

It's scary and it's sad that this happens as much as it does. 

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 22, 2005)

i know nothing about breeding, or showing, andtherefore have nothing important to say on the issue except, i thinkthose two are beautiful. i understand your meaning and irresponsibilitybehind bad breeding, but i still think they are cute as heck. 

lol, and i hope one day i can help as many rabbits as you do,

Nicole


----------



##  (Dec 22, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote:*


> i know nothing about breeding, or showing, and thereforehave nothing important to say on the issue except, i think those twoare beautiful. i understand your meaning and irresponsibility behindbad breeding, but i still think they are cute as heck.
> 
> lol, and i hope one day i can help as many rabbits as you do,
> 
> Nicole


Nicky: 

They are very beautiful babies on their own, they are funny, energetic ( a word not normallyused when describing Flemish baby oradult lol ) and so full of them selves .Tonight Cassi put them into the round pen and itwas the most hysterical sight , they were running, jumping,twisting and full blown binkys . silly little babies .

I am not going to sugar coat anything it isnt mystyle as everyone knows , These 2 babieswere destine for the Processor along withthe other 6 siblings , I took them withthe chance of I could use them as a learningtool for children and someadults who seem to be clueless and " justwant to breed their rabbits " for fun orwhat ever , Mother Nature does not demand littersof rabbits . Rabbits procreate in order to fill aneed and to enhancethe breed , when Greedy Humans enter theequasion this is what results ,Mis marked rabbits occur naturally I for one dontthink it is necessary to creat mismarked rabbits . Unlessyou are working toward a certificate on anew or trying to reestablish a dying breed . Thatis my opinion only No one has to agreenor disagree , But I would like to hope someonewill take the time to look at this andthink before they try to breed two totallydiffernt, uncomplimentry colors together.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 22, 2005)

i would never want to be involved in breedingbecause, i'd want to keep all the babies . and i don't reallyunderstand judging and how some markings/colours are accepted and someare not. i always like unusual markings/colours. that is why Kweli camehome with me.

i went to my first show this year and it was fascinating. i still havesoooo much to learn. i was talking to some breeders, and one inparticular about Pals. He said Ontario shows never have Pals, but agood Pal could be entered and even win. (of course i forget whatcatagory :?)

ps- i'm am still considering adopting a pal, and i hope if Tank hasbabies, well i don't want to jinx her, but i hope you'll keep me inmind? 

Nicole


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree with you Gypsy, I know that there is somuch in breeding that everyone needs to know. But If I wanted to trysomething new in the right way then I would.

I bet they will be so georgous though. I just love the black one.


----------



##  (Dec 23, 2005)

Definately Nicky , 

I have set up a list of homesfor all but one Tanklette, One tanklette I willkeep , Naturally Rose is on the first place , after all shewent through heck getting Tank here .

Even though they will only have half pedigrees theywill be tattooed in decending order soI can keep prospective babiesand parents straight , afterall I am nearly at the top of the hilland getting toward that down hill slide lol .


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> I am nearly at the top of thehill and getting toward that down hill slide lol .


*gasp* Never, 

i think it'd be awesome to enter a Pal in Ontario and a baby Tank wouldblow the others out of the water . Then again, i might just keep thelittle rascal all to myself.


----------

